# Sulfur 8 and Glovers Mane, Revisited



## Mochalolita (Jan 22, 2005)

I know that this topic has been discussed many times on the boards, but I'm giving both products another try.  I had to jump off the Surge Challenge, because the product just didn't agree with my hair or scalp.  I gave myself a touch-up on the 17th of this month, and have been using S8 and GM every day.  I've never been consistent with using it before, and I want to give it a fair chance to see if I get the same results as others have claimed.  I know one of the things that discouraged me from using it in the past was the odor.  Not so much the S8, but definitely the GM.  Maybe I've grown a lighter hand or something, but I don't have that problem now.  I try to be careful about applying it only to my scalp and not my hair, and I apply it at night so by morning the smell is diminished.  I've been out in public after applying it, though, and I haven't heard anything negative from friends or otherwise.  Starting after my touch-up should make it easier to chart my new growth.  I'll report my results after my next touch-up...usually around 10 weeks, but if it works, I hope to be posting sooner  

Hugs,
Crys


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 22, 2005)

In the past, did u have good results with GM and Sulfur8?


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 22, 2005)

I only used S8 on a consistent long-term basis when I was much much younger, and I wasn't measuring my hair growth then, lol.  But I can say that my hair was very long (past mid-back) and healthy.  As for the glovers, the smell kept me from using that long enough to see any results.  I think I was just too heavy handed at the time.  But, my motivation for going back to them is a couple of girls from back in high school who used it...their hair grew like WEEDS...and till this day, I still see one of them, rocking waist length hair    So, I figure it can't hurt.  I've got my system for applying it down, and now that I know how to take care of my hair better, I'll be able to gauge my results properly    So I can let you know a definite answer by next touch up time.

Hugs,
Crys


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Crys  

You're a brave girl.     I still have some of this stinky stuff from waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy back when I was pretending like I could pull this off.    Pls keep us updated.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Army!  I swear, it's not as bad as I remember it being last time, lol.  I honestly think its because I don't load it on like I used to...and make sure to ONLY hit the scalp, not the hair.  Can't really smell a thing    I'm also making sure that while I'm home to keep my hair wrapped up in a satin doo-rag, or covered with a satin bonnet.  My hair will not see the light of day until I go outside.  I'm hoping that will keep more moisture locked in it...


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 22, 2005)

I may try this on my daughter


----------



## hopeful (Jan 22, 2005)

When I was about ten years old, my 5th grade class took swimming lessons I think maybe once a week.  Well, no matter how hard I tried, my pressed hair always got wet and would revert some.  When my mom got home from work she would warm comb my hair so it would look nice for the rest of the school week.  Not sure how long this went on.  But, since my mother would normally shampoo and press my hair every three weeks, she thought it would be okay to warm comb it, you know, touch it up, without shampooing it.  Well, oh my goodness, I know anyone reading this knows what that chlorine and pressing did to my hair.  This was like 30 years ago so I know my mother just didn't know any better.  By the sixth grade, for the first time in my life I had short hair.  

To the rescue was my grandmother.  She came over one night to my devastated mother and brought Glover's Mane.  They would put it in foil and warm it up on the stove top (no microwaves back then) and apply the warmed gm to my scalp with a cotton ball.  I think she did this every week for at least a few months.  My hair grew back big time!     By 7th grade my hair had completely grown back.  So just wanted to say that I'm a big believer in Glover's Mane.  Good luck.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks Hopeful...that's some good motivation. A lot of people I know who have used Glovers have been turned onto it by either their grandparents or someone from that generation. I guess it's one of those old school remedies that has been set aside for newer products. I just finished using my S8 and Glovers for the night...and I must say, they give amazing shine! I appreciate your testimonial   Did your grandmother only apply it once a week?


----------



## hopeful (Jan 22, 2005)

I talked to my mom and she says she thinks it was once a week.  Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks Hopeful...I definitely will


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 22, 2005)

Where can you get Glovers Mane? 

Also, I've seen several Sulfur 8 products in stores... which one are you guys talking about? (what's the exact/specific name?) http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/sulfur8.html


----------



## Bap (Jan 22, 2005)

U can buy it at any beauty supply place. . When i was transitioning from my relaxer years ago & I started wearing my hair in twist it helped my hair but watch out because the smell can be unbearable.


----------



## toinette (Jan 23, 2005)

whats's glovers mane?


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 23, 2005)

so you dont rinse this stuff out after use? i believe i saw some at sallys


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jan 23, 2005)

Is this stuff it?


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 23, 2005)

PB:  I use the Sulfur 8 Original Hair and Scalp Grease.  You can get that and Glovers at any local BSS

Toinette:  Glovers is a liquid you apply to your scalp.  I think it's originally intended for use as a dandruff treatment, but it contains sulfur and pine tar, and there have been many people who have noticed great growth from using it.

WIU:  I don't rinse it after I apply it, just put on some S8 and wrap it up...I think there were some ladies who rinsed it out when they used it, but I'm not sure of their results.  Also, I'm not sure what the box says because I threw it out, lol.  I'm using it the same way that the girls back in high school used it for their growth.

CW:  Yep, that's the exact one I'm using


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 23, 2005)

*Thanks Mochalolita!!!  *

*How would you guys compare growth results of Sulfur 8 and Glover's Mane to Wild Growth Hair Oil??? *


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 23, 2005)

I've never used WGO for growth...it's a little bit too heavy for me.  I only use it for heat styling once every couple of months.  But I wouldn't mind hearing the answer to that, either.  

I've updated my Fotki album with length pics today, and I will be updating with each touchup throughout the year to see where I end up  

Hugs,
Crys


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 23, 2005)

My mom told me that she used Glovers Mane to grow her hair years ago.  She made a concoction for me where she put Glovers Mane in a grease and told me to grease my scalp with it every day.

I stopped using it when I came to hair boards because of all the talk about petroleum stunting hair growth.  

-Ebony


----------



## GoingBack (Jan 23, 2005)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> My mom told me that she used Glovers Mane to grow her hair years ago. She made a concoction for me where she put Glovers Mane in a grease and told me to grease my scalp with it every day.
> 
> I stopped using it when I came to hair boards because of all the talk about petroleum stunting hair growth.
> 
> -Ebony


 
Ebony, was it working for you? Don't believe everything that you read on this board....everything doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jan 23, 2005)

Walmart sells it, too.  It's in the "ethnic" hair section.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 23, 2005)

kitty18 said:
			
		

> Ebony, was it working for you? Don't believe everything that you read on this board....everything doesn't work for everyone.


 
Yep, I agree...a while back, I stopped using petro products for the same reason...but my hair likes it! And there are plenty of ladies on the board who use it as well. One size never really fits all, ya know?


----------



## Koffie (Jan 23, 2005)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> My mom told me that she used Glovers Mane to grow her hair years ago.  She made a concoction for me where she put Glovers Mane in a grease and told me to grease my scalp with it every day.
> 
> I stopped using it when I came to hair boards because of all the talk about petroleum stunting hair growth.
> 
> -Ebony



What your mother did is similar to some stuff called FRENCHEES Super Gro. It is a grease that smells just like glovers mane.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Jan 23, 2005)

Mochalolita said:
			
		

> PB:
> 
> 
> 
> WIU:  I don't rinse it after I apply it, just put on some S8 and wrap it up...I think there were some ladies who rinsed it out when they used it, but I'm not sure of their results.  Also, I'm not sure what the box says because I threw it out, lol.  I'm using it the same way that the girls back in high school used it for their growth.


thanks! ill check it out


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 23, 2005)

kitty18 said:
			
		

> Ebony, was it working for you? Don't believe everything that you read on this board....everything doesn't work for everyone.



Did it ever work for me!  I was relaxed at the time and my hair grew from ear length to neck length in 4 months!

I'm going back to it...I bought some Glovers Mane (The floral scented one) from the BSS today.  I put a little in a mixture of EVOO, Castor, and Doo Groo Anti-Itch oil.  I plan on using this once every 2-3 days.

I also added some Glovers to my Doo Gro Medicated Hair Revitalizer Grease.  I won't be using this concoction until after I'm out of the braids.

-Ebony


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jan 23, 2005)

Awww shucks my pjism is kicking in...


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 23, 2005)

Champagne_Wishes said:
			
		

> Awww shucks my pjism is kicking in...


 
Well....I say go for it...but, then again, I'm a little biased


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 23, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to get Glover's Mane and probably mix it with my WGHO!


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 23, 2005)

I looked at a website that had these directions for Glover's:

_Apply to your scalp, wait for up to an hour, then wash your hair._

After an hour, do you guys wash it out of your hair??? Is it safe to leave on your scalp even if you don't have scalp/dandruff problems???


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, this may just be my experience...but I apply it daily and don't wash it out.  I wash and rollerset my hair pretty much whenever I feel like it, but never less than once a week.  I haven't had any problems with using it that way


----------



## star (Jan 24, 2005)

If you use the S8 you can always use a hair spray or some sort of spritz with fragance to apply to your hair  to mask smell. Glovers does now have fragrance to their liquid and smell is almost completely gone(this is the oil) but the oil should be used prior to shamppo then washed out. Good blessing growing your hair.


----------



## KathyMay (Jan 24, 2005)

ok  I am such a PJ I spent my lunch hour at Sally's and another BSS and I brought some of the Glover's and Sulfur 8 and some other things.  I am going to use the mixture of the Glovers and WGO on my hair.   My twists are going to look like a hot mess when I take them out but I will have some new growth


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 24, 2005)

which glovers product is being used?


----------



## dreemssold (Jan 25, 2005)

_Jaded, if you check the previous page, I think Champagne wishes posted a pic of what Mocha is using...hth._

_I haven't tried the Glovers Mane before, but I am curious now.  I use Sulfur 8 both on my scalp and as a substitute for vaseline while doing the baggie method.  I am usually not consistent with it enough to gauge results, though.  Mocha, please keep us posted on how it goes ._


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 25, 2005)

i just ordered some sulfer and glovers...once i recieve i will use religiously...i will have pictures my next relaxer in May.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 25, 2005)

dreemssold said:
			
		

> _Jaded, if you check the previous page, I think Champagne wishes posted a pic of what Mocha is using...hth._
> 
> _I haven't tried the Glovers Mane before, but I am curious now. I use Sulfur 8 both on my scalp and as a substitute for vaseline while doing the baggie method. I am usually not consistent with it enough to gauge results, though. Mocha, please keep us posted on how it goes ._


 
Hey Dreems...I will definitely do that!  I wish I could have stayed on the Surge Challenge to see some growth, but my hair really doesn't get along with it...but it sure does like the stinky stuff


----------



## Nenah (Jan 25, 2005)

I used this for my daughter with a Black Tar grease by dax when her hair fell out due to a ring worm she caught in day care .  She lost about a silver dollar size of hair in the back of her head from sleeping on a cot and I started applying this and braiding her hair and I would say in about a week I could see little fuzz growing in.  If you saw her hair you could never tell it happened.  She hated the smell but it worked.


----------



## Neroli (Jan 25, 2005)

What are the ingredients in glovers mane?


----------



## HWAY (Jan 25, 2005)

Glovers Mane has sulfur in it. I can also testify that it works. My daughter also had ringworm in her scalp when she was four. After a few months of applying that to her scalp, leaving it in for 30 minutes and washing/conditioning her hair 2-3 times a week, there was no evidence of hair loss. It also worked for her eczema (in her scalp). I kept using it until she was 14 years old because she would swim and/or run track 3-4 times a week. Now at age 19, she won't use it in her hair but I mix with the Jane Carter Solution pre poo before I visit my beautician.


----------



## Neroli (Jan 25, 2005)

Champagne_Wishes said:
			
		

> Is this stuff it?


 Bumping to see if this is the product.  I went to walmart during lunch and got this for about $3.50.  It's called "Glovers" not "Glovers Mane" (didn't find the word "mane" anywhere on the box so not sure if its what you guys are talking about).  Tirections are to apply to scalp and leave on 15 minutes to 1 hour and than shampoo.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 25, 2005)

Neroli said:
			
		

> Bumping to see if this is the product. I went to walmart during lunch and got this for about $3.50. It's called "Glovers" not "Glovers Mane" (didn't find the word "mane" anywhere on the box so not sure if its what you guys are talking about). Tirections are to apply to scalp and leave on 15 minutes to 1 hour and than shampoo.


 
Yep, that's the one!  I'm not sure where the "Mane" part came from, but that's what most folks I've talked to refer to it as


----------



## KAddy (Jan 25, 2005)

OK, I went checking for the Frenchee's stuff and all I saw was a bunch of Glover's stuff. They had the stuff that was pictured here and like 5 other products. There were 2 different types of shampoos and some ointment stuff (kind of like a grease for the scalp). For the MD ladies, it was in the bss in white oak shopping center off new hampshire.


----------



## LAINA7777 (Jan 25, 2005)

I brought the Glovers yesterday and the smell wasn't that bad I plan on using it every couple of days to see how it works.


----------



## TonicaG (Jan 26, 2005)

You ladies went old school, way back in the day... but you're right, it does work.  My mom would mix this with either vaseline or B B Super Gro and this stuff grew some hair!!!  The smell was horrid and I would hate going to school after my mom greased our scalps.  I just knew my friends smelled me before they saw me!  (LOL)

Question:  For the knowledgeable Glovers users, other than the smell is there any difference in the potency of the two products (floral/regular)?


----------



## aqualung (Jan 26, 2005)

Question:
Is Glover's oil based or water based? 
I don't want to nap up my new growth like with Surge.


----------



## Neroli (Jan 26, 2005)

megonw said:
			
		

> Question:
> Is Glover's oil based or water based?
> I don't want to nap up my new growth like with Surge.



I purchased Glovers Dandruff Control Medicine from walmart for about $3.50.  The ingredients are:

Active Ingredients:  Sulfur 2.5% 
Other Ingredients:  Polysorbate-85 , Quaternium-18 Hectorite , Propylene Glycol , Benzyl Alcohol , Fragrance Perfume.

Instructions:
Shake well before using.
For best results, use at least twice a week, or as directed by a doctor.
Before shampooing your hair, apply a small amount to the scalp in several areas.
Rub in well.
Wait 15 minutes to 1 hour.
Shampoo thoroughly.

I will be using as instructed (as a pre-poo) today and will post my review.  I just can't bear to leave ANYTHING on my scalp so I'm willing to give this a try since it's a washout.


----------



## KAddy (Jan 26, 2005)

_Have any of you ladies used the grease (it's called hair and scalp ointment) with success?_


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 26, 2005)

*Does Glover's or Sulfur 8 smell similar to Wild Growth Oil?????? *


----------



## simplertimes (Jan 26, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *Does Glover's or Sulfur 8 smell similar to Wild Growth Oil?????? *



I don't know about Glover but Sulfur 8 smells absolutely terrible, even though it was very moisturizing I had to stop using it because the smell got me strange looks during rush hour on the subway train..........I can tolerate WGO better.........IMO


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey ladies...I'm going to do my best to answer the questions asked:

TG- I'm not sure about the difference in potentcy; I've never tried the floral scent.  But I remember a thread sometime ago saying that the floral may not contain the sulfur that the original does.

MW-I really want to say that Glovers is oil based...it's not at all thick, but it sure does feel oily if you rub your fingers together.  I haven't had any sort of problems with reversion while I've used it...

Kaddy-I haven't tried the grease, so I don't know what to tell you about that one!  Everyone I know who has gotten good results has used the liquid

PB-Nope, neither one of them smell remotely close to WG.  S8 smells just like sulfur and vaseline (which I actually have grown to like).  Glovers is a whole different story...it smells vaguely like liquid smoke...you know, what you put on the charcoal bricks in a grill?  That's the best way I can describe it 

HTH  

Hugs,
Crys


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jan 26, 2005)

Mochalolita said:
			
		

> Hey ladies...I'm going to do my best to answer the questions asked:
> 
> TG- I'm not sure about the difference in potentcy; I've never tried the floral scent.  But I remember a thread sometime ago saying that the floral may not contain the sulfur that the original does.
> 
> ...




Girl you have hit it on the head when you said that Glovers smelled like liquid smoke, like mesquite *barf*.


----------



## blkmaryland (Jan 26, 2005)

Went to the BSS and compared the liquid with the cream...The liquid has 2.5% sulfur and the cream has 5% sulfur.  Both have mineral oil but the cream does not have that bar-b que smell.  The Cream also costs more and you get less.  Just an FYI.


----------



## star (Jan 26, 2005)

megonw said:
			
		

> Question:
> Is Glover's oil based or water based?
> I don't want to nap up my new growth like with Surge.


Glovers is oil based and the orignial name was Glover's Mane but it recently faded off the box. The floral scent does have the sulfur in it.


----------



## bee (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi, Ladies!

@blkmaryland, does the cream work better than the liquid?

@mochalolita, do you leave the liquid on your scalp for more than the recommended time?  BTW, you never mentioned how the girls in high school used it to achieve length.


----------



## TaTa19 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a question? Do you have to wash out the grease/cream too?


----------



## blkmaryland (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay...I tried the Glover's Cream last night and didn't have any problems with the smell.  My scalp has been tingling all morning....it feels much different then itchy....I hope the tingling isn't an indication that my hair is about to fall out    I am transitioning and it did make my new growth feel great and easier to manage.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Mochalolita (Jan 27, 2005)

bee said:
			
		

> Hi, Ladies!
> 
> @blkmaryland, does the cream work better than the liquid?
> 
> @mochalolita, do you leave the liquid on your scalp for more than the recommended time? BTW, you never mentioned how the girls in high school used it to achieve length.


 
Hey Bee..I leave the liquid on until my next wash.  I also apply it and the S8 on a daily basis.  I don't wash my hair every day...I used to, but I think it was doing my hair more harm than good.  I try to wash my hair every 3 days or so, but never less than once a week.  The girls from high school applied it pretty much the same way...every day, or every other    I'm not sure how often they washed their hair, though...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 28, 2005)

Can anybody tell me how long it took to see results? I'm going to try both products, then post my results. Can't wait til I can get started!


----------



## brickhouse (Jan 29, 2005)

My mom used this on me back in the 70's after she went out of town and came back and found out all my hair had fell out.  It is in the same package but they just dropped the "mane". If I am not mistaken I think the product was first created for dogs that had the mane.  That is what I was told.


----------



## karezone (Jan 29, 2005)

I still have a half a bottle of this stuff in my school trunk.  It does grow some hair, if you can stand the smell.  I always buy the floral if I can find it.  I think that I should add it back to my regimen, maybe as something I do once a week.  Maybe on wash night.



Hmmmmm


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 30, 2005)

I just bought me some Glovers (Floral fragrance)... it doesnt smell bad to me...I cant wait to try it and see results.


----------



## KAddy (Feb 8, 2005)

*Frenchee's Found in MD*

OK ladies, so I am out and about yesterday and decided to check a bss for WGO. *I'm not a PJ*   Anyhoo, I am always looking out for products for my LHCF sistas so I decided to look for the Frenchee's stuff. I found it! At first I only saw the Frenchee's Tar Shampoo, which was 2.99 and beside the Glover's Mane stuff. Then I went walking around looking for the WGO (which they had behind the counter  ) Well, I say the Frenchee's Super Gro (or whatever that name is) and it was 6.49. It is a decent sized jar, but I did notice that it doesn't have ingredients listed on it.   Well just wanted to let you all know where it is if you are in Montgomery County, MD.

Location Information:

*Uni Beauty* (formerly Jacques Renee) in Briggs Chaney Shopping Center Next to the Chuch E. Cheese's.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 10, 2005)

I can't find frenchee's, but that's ok. My mom and I have used Sulfur 8. My hair was long at the time, so I never noticed a diff. My mom, who at one time had a prob w. her hair, used Sulfur 8 faithfully. It grew her hair back in no time. I am happy that I talked to her ab. Sulfur 8. Since using the S8 and the Glover's,  my hair has started growing faster than I ever thought possible.  This stinky challenge is great! I'm glad u ladies thought of it!     My progress is incredible! My twa is now a medium fro. I can almost put my hair in a tiny puff... When I first b.cd 1/8/05, I saw nothing but scalp. Now, my ends are filling in and the rest of my hair is responding to my regime.  My S8,Glover's, and castor oil cond mix alng w/ Surge and ORS products has really helped me w/ my hair. I'm so happy w/ the results, I just had to vent!


----------



## rosie (Feb 11, 2005)

How are you ladies using the S8 and the glover's.

I want to use it on my head and my 7 yo's hair.  BUt I don't want to go around smelling like sulfur 8 if I can help it.  My daughter usually wears her hairin braid styles for about 2 weeks at a time.  Every 3 months or so, I'll give her mini braids (her own hair - which is about 7 inches in length) for a god month.  

I wear my hair in either mini braids or mini twists for a month at a time.  

But we both wash our hair every week.

Advice is helpful.

Here's what I may do with the Glover's.  WHen I take her hair down, oil her scalp with it and leave it in overnight.  Then wash it out in the morning and condition her hair.  

Advice???


----------



## onepraying (Feb 11, 2005)

EbonyEyes said:
			
		

> ...........I'm going back to it...I bought some Glovers Mane (The floral scented one) from the BSS today.  I put a little in a mixture of EVOO, Castor, and Doo Groo Anti-Itch oil.  I plan on using this once every 2-3 days..................-Ebony





Great thread btw... 

Okay, I've been meaning to get in on this thing.

I few years ago, when I was greasing my scalp a lot, I ran out of Blue Magic.  I grabbed my husband's Sulfur 8(yellow jar) and started greasing my head with that.  That's when I fell in love with the tingle!!  I then decided to mix it with my lotion moisturizer of that time.  My hair started sprouting!  I think the grease got to heavy and hot in the summer so I stopped using it. Everyone kept asking what I was doing.  I started mixing up the concocction for others as well!   

I've been really contemplating going back to Sulfur 8 because of the great results.  I mean, I was seeing newgrowth after two weeks(wanting to touchup then too, but resisted   )  However, I think I want to try the Glover's especially if it is a liquid form.  I'll try it the way EbonyEyes is doing it except I'll probably add a  peppermint and eliminate the castor(too heavy for me).  Then I'll apply it to me and my daughter's scalp with my applicator bottle.


----------



## carrie (Feb 12, 2005)

OK, I think I am actually gonna get in on this. Iwas rooting thru my box-o-hair stuff and found a little jar of the Sulfur-8 lite. Lord knows when I bought this!?!?!?! But I'll be concentrating on my hairline with this.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 12, 2005)

I also would like to incorporate this into my regimen. I bought some today but I haven't decided how I want to use it. Are you ladies applying the liquid throughout your scalp and massaging it in and the greasing your scalp with the S8 or just applying the S8 to the hairline and/or ends? How long are you leaving this in until your next shampoo? Sorry for the questions, I just don't want to be doing this wrong   
thanks in advance.


----------



## bri123 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Is the Glovers cream called Glover's medicated ointment?
thanks
bri123


----------



## carrie (Feb 14, 2005)

I am using my sulfur-8 lite on my hairline at night before bed.


----------



## onepraying (Feb 15, 2005)

I bought the Glover's Floral Scented Scalp Medicine.  It is liquid.  

I mixed it in an applicator bottle with some EVOO, a few drops of peppermint eo, a little Jojoba Hot Oil Treatment and a little castor oil(just a little!).  After my touch up, I just parted and applied to my scalp and then rubbed it in after each application.  My head was tingly, still is!    And OH how I like the tingle....


----------



## frankie (Apr 19, 2005)

Mochalita-

How's your growth coming along?  Are you still faithfully follwing your regime?  I'm considering adding the glover's or sulfur 8 to my product list...but I wanted an update to be sure it's worth it.

Thanks


----------



## Ladylynn (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh lawd, you ladies are bringing up some memories.  Let me tell you a little story.  When I was a baby I was born with no have, none, natta, nothing.  So... when it came time for me to take my pictures, my mother had to tape a bow to my hair in order to make sure that I didn't look like a little boy  , and I was about 6-7 months old.  For the longest time, my hair still didn't grow.  So one summer, my family took our usual trip down south to NC to visit family.  My grandmother told my mom to go get some Glovers   and mix it with royal crown hair grease    .  Anyhoo, I can remember like it was yesterday, I would squirm and squeal while my mother was mixing up her little southern concoction.  Oh, the smell, oh the horror.  But ladies let me tell you, that little concoction worked.  My hair was growing in no time.  My mom would apply the mixture to my scalp, then cornrow my hair.  For the first time in my life I had hair.  She used this on my hair for the better part of my elementary years.  Then my silly tail, got up the nerve to tell mama that I didn't want the stinky stuff in my hair anymore, so she listened.... and my hair stopped growing at that rate.  For the longest time I had forgotten about glovers.  I am definitely gonna look into the products that contain sulfur: glovers, mtg, sulfur 8.  They do work!

I wonder how much sulfur mtg has in it.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Ladylynn (Apr 19, 2005)

oops, I meant no hair...not no have!  And I called myself proofreading


----------



## jshor09 (Apr 20, 2005)

I used sulfur 8 before when I first was attempting to grow out my hair cut. I'm not sure why I stopped . It worked great.  I got my husband to use it when he had dandruff.  It also grew his hair quickly.  He had to get his hair cut sooner.  I've never used the glovers. I 'm thinking about trying it though.  I think i'm going to add the sulfur 8 back to my regimine.


----------



## Ginsana (Apr 20, 2005)

I am soo going on this challenge!! What I want to know is how do you put this stuff in your scalp?? Am I supposed to melt the Sulfur 8 grease in the microwave and mix it up with the Glover's mane dandruff medicine and THEN put apply it to my scalp?? Or do I use one product then the other??


----------



## Ashee (Apr 20, 2005)

I bought the Sulpher 8 Medicated (yellow container) today and I am going to see if this will help with the itching. If the sulpher helps with the groth, that would be a bonus!


----------



## azul11 (Apr 24, 2005)

bump bump bump. God bless you all.


----------



## angellazette (Apr 24, 2005)

I recently added Glover's to my Surge (which I have been religiously using twice daily since the beginning of this week)...along with Rosemary oil and my head has been itching like crazy!  I mean I've used Surge twice daily off and on w/peppermint oil and always got the tingle.  Now I get the tingle, and later in the day I get itchies.  I woke up sratching this morning and the last time I Surged was last night.  It's like a delayed occurence.  It must be the daily use of Glover's, but I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing!  Opinions!?

ETA that I have been typically using the Glover's once a week, so these are ALL products I have used before with no itchies.  No bumps, no burning, no irritation.


----------



## deedabug (Apr 24, 2005)

im on this challenge..i had stop using surge with surge ultra max a week short...couldnt help it...i got some frenchee...i am only doin one stank at time lol...i think im gonna wash every 3 days and apply for 3 days like that...i never used frenchee before but a friend used it on my son's hair a few years back and u could tell it had grown in a week....glover's i still cant find around here..sulfur 8...lets see what frenchee's will do first


----------



## angellazette (Jun 6, 2005)

Little update...  

I still use the Glover's mixed with Surge and lavendar, peppermint and rosemary eo's.  I also recently added a bit of wheat germ oil to it.  Sometimes I get the itchies and sometimes I don't.  Still no burning or bumps.  I'm currently going through another bout of itchies and noticed growth in my recent photos.    I'm thinking there's a correlation there...


----------



## beloved1 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hmmm. .. I might pick up some Sulfur 8 for my daughter's hair, I think she could use a grease in her regimen.  Maybe, I'll apply it to my scalp when I get my cornrows.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 7, 2005)

I used Sulfur 8 for the first time today.  I massaged it into my scalp and I tell ya... this stuff made my scalp feel so nice and tingly!!!  So I know it works! None of these other things I've used (Surge and cayenne pepper oil mixture) gave me this feeling.  I can't wait to see results!


----------



## Aquamarine (Jun 8, 2005)

When I was a kid experimenting with my hair, It would break off in the front. Every friday after school, my mom would mix Glovers liquid with any kind of grease (blue magic, royal crown etc) and apply it to the scalp/hair of the short areas. That way, the smell would be gone by the weekend. My hair grew back fast in the short areas


----------



## beloved1 (Jun 16, 2005)

beloved1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm. .. I might pick up some Sulfur 8 for my daughter's hair, I think she could use a grease in her regimen.  Maybe, I'll apply it to my scalp when I get my cornrows.



I went out and got some today.  I applied to my nape area that needs some growth and like Poohbear says, it feels tingly, and. . . comforting, just so old school- and back-in-the day.

I put it in on my baby's hair (4 yr. old) and it made her hair so soft, I didn't realize that would be one of the benefits.  But I was too heavy-handed, my head was swimming (swimming'-in-the head as my grandma says from the strong smell.  Both of our hair has been doing well (hers about 1/2" a month, mine 3/4") but I feel like it might really take off now.  If this works out I plan to add MTG to the mix next month and then I'm done buying stuff!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 3, 2005)

B u m p this


----------



## Nenah (Aug 29, 2007)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## BonBon (Aug 29, 2007)

I use sulphur 8 & MN


----------



## OrangeMoon (Aug 29, 2007)

tickledpinkies said:


> I use sulphur 8 & MN


 
Really...how has it worked for you? Are you using 2% or 4% MN? Thinking about a plan.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Aug 29, 2007)

where do u buy stinky glovers mane at nowadays?


----------



## Meli (Aug 29, 2007)

How has the Glover's Mane been working for those that have been using it?


----------



## PanamasOwn (Oct 31, 2007)

Im just wondering if anyone was consitent with these...I recall my mom using GM on my head....and how beautiful it was...

any results??


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bumping for more replies


----------



## new2law (Feb 23, 2009)

I just found this post and it brings back childhood memories.  I had dandruff as a child so when I was in 9th grad my mom started mixing Sulfer 8 and Glover's Mane and putting on my scalp.  My hair grew the longest it has ever been using this stuff.  I wish I had some pictures to put up from the 8th - 9th grade so you can see for yourself but, they are in another cith with my mom.  Anyway, my hair grew between APL and BSL and I stop using is after a 9 months or so because the smell was to strong for me.  My mom also mixed GM with Blue Magic and it seemed to help as well.


----------



## purity28 (May 19, 2009)

How is this working out ladies?


----------

